# Silver Screens--Internal or External



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Anybody know why both are available? Which one do you reccomend?
Any advice/observations welcome as is education :roll:


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

there are lots of threads on these if you do a search.....it all depends really what and where you are planning to use the van......external screens stop condensation in the front although they can be a pain to put on if its pouring with rain....they also offer better insulation for colder climes.....the internal ones can cause condensation but are easier to put on and are easily removed during the day to let in the sunshine....

we only have external ones as we ski in the winter in our van.....if we stop overnight somewhere we just pull the curtains across so internal ones are not necessary for us.

i think you will find most people recommend external screens....available from many places like silver screens or taylor made

hannah


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Silverlocks 

I think that the best is the outside one as it keeps the screen warm at night and there by cuts down on condensation, almost completely. In the summer an external silver screen will stop a lot of heat before it gets through into the van, the only draw back is when its raining. An internal silver screen is useful when you are just parked up for an hour or two and want to keep direct sunlight of the cab seats or want a bit of privacy but it wont work as well as an external one, The other thing is if I am parked on an Aire I would always use the internal one so I could make a quick get away should any problems arise! 

In preference I would buy the external screen but as an internal one is quite cheap I carry both 

Wobby


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Both can be useful, as said above the external one will keep your windscreen free of condensation. Internal not so good at keeping down the condensation but good for quick stops during the day if it's getting too hot in the van and also for a quick getaway if necessary when wild camping. We carry and use both - you could make your own internal screens as I have done with silver insulation for behind radiators in the house cut to size and fit, then edge with 'bias binding'. If you get the sizing correct, it just pushes into the window and is held by the bias binding. Saved a fortune doing that!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silver screens*

Hi

External ones - definitely recommended by me! I used them in Italy throughout the winter and had no condensation on the windscreen interior at all. I had the type that could be "unfolded" without needing to remove them completely. This is ideal to let daylight in etc

Internal ones do not prevent condensation as far as I am aware.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Silver Screens*

 
Hi there, like many others I carry both. External I use in very cold conditions type UK in November, or Swiss Alps or Pirinei in December.
Internal ones use for hot summer weather and/or short stops.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We have an external solar screen (made by silverscreen) very good in the summer you can see out but no one can see in and keeps the sun out. We just pull the curtains at night as you can see through them with a backlight. We also have internal silver screens (but we got these free) Am thinking of buying the external silverscreens that fold down half way to let the light in.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank ypu all for the useful info etc, hope to meet some of you at York Show.
Bob & Sandy


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Naively (sorry for spelling) we bought internal Fiamma ones as they were a lot cheaper than outside ones.
Big mistake. they are a pain to fit, the suckers fall off, the rings the suckers go through have come out of the screens.
Next show will be looking for a good deal on an external one
Unfortunately even with free tickets we are missing York due to racing the car at Thoresby Park


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

External screens are best, cuts out condensation on the inside of the windscreen.


----------



## BirdandBloke (Dec 3, 2005)

*Fiamma internal screen*

We also bought a Fiamma internal silver screen hoping to save money and also because with an external screen you have no control on anyone pulling it off from outside and we felt safer when wild camping or in Airs.But, it really isn't very good, it needs more suckers on the front part,the neck of the suckers seems too small for the size of the rivets and the rivets themselves are now pulling out! We are making the best of it and are going to glue the suckers in place and see how that works. :x


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Are external screens available in camping stores or do you have to order them direct??


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Eamon most decent Motorhome accessory shops will stock a selection of silverscreens but from experiance it is a tad cheaper if not better to go straight to the horses mouth and get them either at a show or from someone like SILVERSCREENS or TAYLORMADE

When we are in the UK or colder climbs we use the external Silverscreen but when as last week in europe or summer (when it arrives) we use an internal set from Amazing outdoors.

Good luck


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone give me a rough idea of the size of a set of "extra long" TaylorMades once they are packed up the in the storage bag? If they roll up, are we talking 6kg gas bottle size or bigger/smaller?

Thanks alot,
Steve


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Fiamma internal silver screen hoping to save money and also because with an external screen you have no control on anyone pulling it off from outside and we felt safer when wild camping or in Airs.But, it really isn't very good, it needs more suckers on the front part,the neck of the suckers seems too small for the size of the rivets and the rivets themselves are now pulling out! We are making the best of it and are going to glue the suckers in place and see how that works. :x[/quote]

Hi we glued em but they are still falling to bits - wish I could have found the reciept as they would definitely be going back to John Cross*


----------

